# Wild morels



## Captaindan82 (Mar 17, 2021)

Hello my name is Patrick I am looking for wild morel mushrooms, clean blonde. Looking for a certified dealer to buy mushrooms from in quantity. Thank you


----------



## Regionnaire (May 18, 2020)

You might want to post in multiple states (like MI), and in the classifieds. Here's one guy for you...he goes by "Shrooms Supplier":


Hi, Are you looking for where you get best quality mushrooms?.
we produce and deliver mushrooms in smaller and bulk quantities..
Contact us on our email below for quick reply.

[email protected]


----------

